# Detailingworld™ Lite Review- poorboys Nattys black paste wax



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

*Introduction[/[/I]B]

So we have all heard seen and probably own a few poorboys products, as we know they are one of Americas detailing big boys.

So I noticed a post while back where Chongo was raving about this new wax saying it was getting good at reviews in America. So I bought a pot, I mean when is chongo ever wrong :tumbleweed:.

Product

Here's the manufacturers description

Natty's Paste Wax - Black	
Natty's Black Paste Wax
Just when we thought that we couldn't get a deeper shine on dark colors, Natty's Paste Wax Black takes depth, shine and color enhancement to another level. Natty's Black is great for all dark color finishes and is truly exceptional on black paint. The appearance you'll get with Natty's Black is dripping wet, highly reflective and it produces the deepest shine that we have ever seen on dark colors.

Natty's Black is a show car worthy paste wax that refracts light in such a way that it will help to hide minor imperfections. When Natty's Black is applied over Black Hole Show Car Glaze, the combination produces an unbeatable shine and depth that is unsurpassed and application is easy enough for anyone to get the best shine possible on a show car or a daily driver. Natty's Black is a special blend of 100% Brazilian Carnauba Wax and UV Absorbers for superior protection from the elements. In addition to being a great stand-alone wax, Natty's Black can also be applied as a topper over a sealant like EX or EX-P for added protection and gloss. Natty's Black allows you to lay down a nice thin even layer of the wax and each jar should provide over 20 applications on a standard size vehicle.

Like all Poorboy's World waxes, Natty's Paste Wax - Black is an easy to use, wipe on, wipe off formula that can be applied in the sun or in the shade. Muting of metallic or pearl in the finish may be observed and this is a result of the deepening and darkening and color enhancement properties.

So pretty self explanatory stuff.

The Method

Now I used this for the first time a few weeks ago on my wife's orient bronze Mercedes gla, I was blown away by the finish super deep rich wet finish. One of the best results I have ever gotten on this vehicle.

So thought I would give my obsidian black a coat. The product is quite solid black wax, has that unique 'grape scent' only America produces. Wax does become quite oily once in use.

The product goes on super easy quarter turn of applicator in jar gets you 1/2 panel. It can be applied in full sun as I did yesterday. Buffs off super easy and leaves an amazing dark, super slick wet finish.

The results

So you will notice two cars in the pics this was because I was so impressed with it I wanted to try it on my mori blue A3

http://s725.photobucket.com/user/Hufted29/Nattys black/story

The price

£24.95 from here but also other retailers http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/wax/poorboys-black-wax/prod_1664.html

Verdict

Awesome finish dead easy to use just wipe on do a couple of panels wipe off admire deep shine. Nothing not to like and highly recommended from me.

Detailingworld™ reviewer has followed the Manufacturers Instructions and accepts no responsibility to any circumstances arising from any member using these products or following this test "



*


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

Nice Review Hufty, It seems an age since I used any Poorboys products. I used to swear by a lot of their range back my early detailing days.......... Oh it seems so very long ago :lol:


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Yeah know what you mean fozzy, easy to forget some of the old skool is good with lots of shiny new stuff about. I quite like gloss n shine as a qd also.


----------

